# Delphi (Winexec)



## supernoname (2. Juni 2001)

Hallo!
Könnt ihr mir sagen was man so alles mit dem befehl Winexec machen kann?


----------



## Dragon (3. Juni 2001)

Mit WinExec kannst du eine Anwendung starten, wird aber vor allem für ältere Windows-Versionen benutzt.

PS: Steht alles in der Win32-Referenz von Delphi!


----------

